# Bear options



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

I am in a bit of a conundrum. I am a native of Utah that has not lived there for sometime. I now have enough bear bonus points to guarantee me the tag as long as more than one non-resident tags are available. I would prefer to bow hunt but I cannot come back and run a bait station for a month before the hunt. The other option is a spot and stalk tag in an area I am not very familiar with. Has anyone done well on the spot and stalk tags in those areas? 

What about dog hunters? I am not very keen on paying a guide after paying the non resident fee. However, I do now live in the Southeastern United States and could reciprocate with help on public land archery pig hunts. We have plenty of them. My buddies from Illinois came down to hunt pigs this winter. They killed 15 pigs in 3 days with thier bows. I just thought I would throw that out there. 

Any ideas suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Depending on what area you are wanting to hunt I may be willing to help out with bait stations.


----------

